# More books of B.B. Warfield besides the 10 volume works ?



## Mayflower (Aug 18, 2009)

Can anyone tell me which books of B.B. Warfield like from the BOT and others have not been included in the 10 volume works of B.B. Warfield ?

The Power of God Unto Salvation ?
The Person & Work of the Holy Spirit ?
THE LORD OF GLORY ?
The Saviour of the World ?
Faith and Life ?
Others ?


----------



## Wayne (Aug 18, 2009)

Of the things that have been published, one that you don't have in that list is the two volume _Shorter Writings_, edited by Meeter. It was reprinted just a few years ago by P&R.

The Special Collections Department at Princeton Seminary houses Warfield's papers, and there is much there that could still be published.


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 18, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Of the things that have been published, one that you don't have in that list is the two volume _Shorter Writings_, edited by Meeter. It was reprinted just a few years ago by P&R.
> 
> The Special Collections Department at Princeton Seminary houses Warfield's papers, and there is much there that could still be published.



Thanks, but do you know if the next books, are not included in his 10 vol. works ?:

The Power of God Unto Salvation ?
The Person & Work of the Holy Spirit ?
THE LORD OF GLORY ?
The Saviour of the World ?
Faith and Life ?
Counterfeit miracles ?
Others ?


----------



## Wayne (Aug 18, 2009)

Ah, now I see your question. Without actually pulling the volumes off the shelf, yes, I think those were all separate publications.

To prove out that contention, see this list


----------

